# Working At Home



## dianadenson12

Hi Guys! I know there are some of you here who are not contented on your income. Do you know that you can actually have a part-time Job at home. If you have your social media accounts like Facebook you can actually earn money!


----------



## murariu_adrian

no. tell us more


----------



## dunan

Anything that sounds too good to be true, generally isnt. why would anyone wanting to share a scheme to make money would rather not keep it a secret....just saying


----------



## murariu_adrian

because money are made with the help of other people...


----------



## dunan

Have fun n please disclose the sites that you r suggesting...lol


----------



## yankeekim

Holiday calls for lots of presents to be bought and lots of money to be spent. Why not save a little by taking advantage of the deals at YANKEEBUYS!!!


----------



## Erin Nock

I want to know details, could it possible?


----------



## Dexter

It is not unusual to make money while working from home. It is usually some really small companies that cannot afford to have an office and use their own home as one.


----------



## graceabby84

Working from home is a very good option if you want extra income.


----------



## mifzal

I have some jobs for you. If you are interested, please let me know


----------



## Editor

The beauty of working online is the fact that, in theory, you can work from anywhere around the world. Perfect for the expat community.


----------



## maxtico1

I wrote this a little while ago......

So, you want to work from home?

At some point in our lives we all consider what it would be like to work from home. The idea of having no time constraints, no boss and no travel sounds appealing, right? ..….it can be the right arrangement for certain people but it is not for everybody ……having had this type of arrangement a few years ago for myself I’ve listed a few of the pros and cons of having that most flexible of working environments.

Let us now what you think!

The Pros

Technology

Wi-Fi, cloud and mobile make it easier than ever to work from home. All you really need is a laptop, mobile phone, printer and Wi-Fi and you’re away. Technology can be structured in so many useful ways that it certainly does make for very efficient homeworking at relatively low set up costs.

Solitary Confinement

For those of us who have spent one-to-two decades in an office or other social workplace, a clearing of the senses may be just the thing! It’s not that you actually dislike your colleagues but over time the ‘workplace’ can develop our impatience and intolerance skills toward our fellow workers. This can affect the most social of us and certainly increases the appeal of having only the peace and quiet of our own thoughts, coupled with the tapping of a keyboard and some favourite tracks humming away in the background.

A Sense of Social Well Being

There’s no commute! No more queuing in the rain for the next over crowded bus or the rising cost of the monthly train ticket! This timesaving aspect of homeworking is probably one of its most attractive features. We no longer have to rely on the transport infrastructure planning of our local authority to get us from home to work and vice versa. Having the warm glow of having ‘done my bit’ for the environment with no carbon footprint is a nice feeling, and so it should be.

Physical Conditioning

How many times have you been on the train on that 45 minute exchange between locations thinking about how you could have easily squeezed in a gym session or a run round the park? Well, now you can! However a word of warning (this also gets a mention in ‘Cons’). As we all know too well, It’s one thing to think about exercising and another doing it…especially when the opportunity cost to the train ride could be an extra 45 mins in bed!

Quality Time

Forty hours per week at work plus a commute all adds up to time not spent with your family, children, or significant other. Both you and your home-buddies will be happier if you are able spend more time together. A more flexible work/life arrangement can also help enormously where children are of school age and where the drop off/pick up can make a full-time role impossible for two parents.

Less Tax to Pay

Who doesn’t like paying less tax? By performing all or part of your work from home you may be entitled to claim deductable expenses against your taxable income. Portions of your total Electricity, Gas, Rent, Utilities, Repairs and Office furniture, not to mention depreciation on furniture and equipment etc… There are some clear conditions associated with these deductions however if you are taking the work-from-home option seriously these should be a formality of setting up.

The Cons

The Art of Self-Discipline

Unfortunately we’re not all gifted with self-motivation and having the discipline to stick to a task sometimes for hours on end. For those of us who rely on our working day being defined, set and somewhat routine then finding that daily inspiration from nowhere could be a real problem. Be true to yourself; know your strengths and your weaknesses.

Location, Location, Location

Do you have the digs? You’ll need to create a space to work, whether that’s at home or somewhere else that’s close by. You will want to feel that place is different from the usual space you use to relax; otherwise it could get a bit tedious staring at the same wallpaper after you clock off!

Physical (and Mental) Conditioning

The downside here is to assume that you will be able to replicate your existing full-time environment. As full-timers most of us are guided when to arrive in the morning, when to take lunch and when to go home. Working from home awards you flexibility however if not planned, you could find your 10-minute morning coffee break taking longer due to an interesting article, or that second and third biscuit! Being mentally aware of and planning your day will help maintain a healthy home routine and remember to enjoy the perks of the job, take a walk, change the scenery!

No Friends
Whilst many will find reward from the ability to focus without distraction of co-workers, in reality most of us do enjoy social interaction through our workday. Missing the camaraderie that stems from a busy office and no co-workers to go to lunch with could well see you buying that monthly train ticket and heading back to the safe confines of a active office environment where face time and office chatter can break up the day!

There are many more but for me these highlight some of the core aspects of a home-based flexible work space.

Jobflex Online


----------



## jamsrich

Is it possible , how many people earn to this site


----------



## jayant

mifzal said:


> I have some jobs for you. If you are interested, please let me know


yeah ,interested in making ..,can u provide more info


----------



## workingathome2013

*work at home in australia*

If you're looking for a job, check homepage there are some good opportunities there.


----------



## jayant

jayant said:


> yeah ,interested in making ..,can u provide more info


yes interested in making extra money


----------



## Editor

Excellent post maxtico1!

Working from home is a potential good earner for many people but the points mentioned by maxtico1 are perfectly balanced and give both sides of the coin.

Working from home needs great self-discipline and focus.


----------



## vemma4success

There are many great work at home opportunities out there. The hard part is weeding out the bad ones and finding the one that fits your personality and that will also have a lasting income potential for you and your family


----------



## koalabeard

can I have the details please?


----------



## vemma4success

*Great Work at home opportunity*

If you drink energy drinks or take a multivitamin Vemma is amazing source of over 90 triple blind studied vitamins. The Verve energy drink has an amazing jolt of energy as well as its packed with over 90 vitamins and Mangosteen our flagship antioxidant formula. Kills two birds with one stone as your not drinking Red Bulls and Monster etc that are bad for you and then you can throw your vitamin in the trash. Plus you can make money by just drinking the product. We are in our first year of our 5-7 year hyper growth period which is where the people who get into these businesses make the most money for instance the people who got into Amway, Mary Kay, Arbonne etc are multi millionaires when they got into the business in their hyper growth. As well as Vemma being around since 2004 and already over a $100 million company. It is a recipe for huge success and long lasting residual income. Best part is the product sells itself. We have won over 15 branding awards for our amazing labeling and branding! You can get started by making money by just trying the amazing products. Email me and I will show you how. [email protected] Web Site www.vemma4nutrition.com


----------



## dunan

So.....this is almost the same as Herbalife n so many other similar product selling....Can you assure people here that this not exactly the same as MLM...>>>Multi Level Marketing or in general terms Pyramid Building??????????????

Please check for those in Oz that MLM is not illegal before you end up with egg on your faces...


----------



## vemma4success

Hey Dunan. This is in fact a network marketing company. To be honest most people look at these kind of companies as some kind of scam or any of the like. When in fact it is built like most other companies. We are over a $100 million dollar company with projections of doubling this every year. We have been around since 2004 and are not going anywhere. With us just getting to our hyper growth period which is where most companies expand the most and the most millionaires have been made. You look at Amway, Arbonne, Mary Kay etc. Their millionaries were made in their hyper growth period. This company is surely not going anywhere so there will not be even a chance of egg in the face. Plus to only get into it for $70 what do you got to lose. Most people are scared of making something on their own and actually having to work for that ultimate success of financial freedom. They would rather have their boss who tells them when are where they can go to the bathroom, when they can take vacation, and how long they have to work to retire. Which for most is in their 60s-70s. I am 34 and the way this thing is going for me and my peers who are also with me in Vemma. I will retire at 40 years old and I will wager all I earn on that. It is a choice you all have to make is all it is. You can choose to be close minded about businesses with a structure like MLM or learn and realize that a majority of the most wealthy and upcoming millionaires are being made through MLM. It is a proven fact. You have a recipe for success with our team as we are the fastest growing team in the company. It is your choice and some choose not to, which is ok with me. I will be a millionaire with Vemma no matter what. It is your choice whether to choose that success as well. Send me an email if you think this could be something for you. If not I wish each and every one of you the most success in the world [email protected]


----------



## ramalakshmi

Work from Home is a tough job to get it from others. If we get worthy work from home then we will earn constant money


----------



## vemma4success

ramalakshmi said:


> Work from Home is a tough job to get it from others. If we get worthy work from home then we will earn constant money


I completely agree with you there. It is very hard to find worthy work from home. Here is my story behind Vemma and my work from home career in general. I am an engineer and have been so for almost 10 years now. I work mainly in research and development and startup companies who specialize in government and military applications. With the economy the way it is, it leaves this industry very volatile for me. I have a growing family and I can not afford to have such volatility in my life and income with a wife and small children in the picture now.

About 6 months ago, my friends Tim and Poni reached out to me. I have tryed MLM before and just like Denun said I did get egg in the face...and much more. I am very very skeptical about MLM and finding a quality company is extremely hard. Tim and Poni who have made millions of dollars with another company called Mannatech. After many many years, this company reaching its peak they decided to look into other companies over a year ago. They spent 22 weeks and researched over 100 network marketing/MLM companies all over the world. They spent over $30K dollars meeting with CEOs, visiting companies, exploring their pay structure. They had 4 key components they were looking for in a company. Product and its effectiveness, Timing in the industry(hyper growth period), stability(will the company be around for 20-30+ years and grow radpidly, and its structure(management and doctors involved with products). Vemma was the only one of the 108 companies that fit this mold for them. When I heard this and saw their in depth research I jumped on as soon as I possibly could. They are the leaders of our team and they provide the most amazing training and support in the company. They give us a training program that they used to charge over $1000 for!

The best thing about it for people in Australia is we are just expanding internationally to that market so the ones who jump first in Australia are going to benefit substantially as these products are amazing. If you guys are really maybe thinking about it. Please go onto the site and research all that is in our products and the triple blind studies involved in them. The FDA approved and highly promoted by celebrities. This is absolutely an amazing product! www.vemma4nutrition.com Best part is you can start selling and building your team by just trying one of the great products and becoming a brand partner rather than customer! It is $70, what do you hae to lose if it doesnt work out. Almost everyone has $70 to invest in something that could change their Life!


----------



## ramalakshmi

vemma4success, 
I accept your success in life and in work also. Is there any way to work in home without investing money?


----------



## vemma4success

Hello. In order to get started you need to try one of the products which is about 70 usd. If you like energy drinks you get a good amount of them. You honestly want to try the products because they are amazing! It's hard to sell something unless you know what you are selling. Check out out. $70 is a very small investment to the money you can make. You can make a bonus of $700 your first week just by getting 3 people to like the product as well. Www.vemma4nutrition.com. please let me know if you have anymore questions


----------



## ramalakshmi

vemma4success, 
got your clarified answer and currently no more doubts. Thanks for the quick answer.


----------



## dunan

So...do you have access to your own personal account online showing your status level and those that are above you...your downline footsoldiers..and those they have recruited...n is commission paid directly into a bank account and not by cheque...??


----------



## vemma4success

ramalakshmi said:


> vemma4success,
> got your clarified answer and currently no more doubts. Thanks for the quick answer.


No more doubts?


----------



## vemma4success

dunan said:


> So...do you have access to your own personal account online showing your status level and those that are above you...your downline footsoldiers..and those they have recruited...n is commission paid directly into a bank account and not by cheque...??


Yes Dunan. A very thorugh website that shows upline/downline. Time in company. Cycle periods(Friday-thursday where you can make frenzy bonuses which is $700 for every 3 you bring on in that period) Rank advancements and tons of other stuff. On top of that the Smartphone app is amazing, especially for the Iphone. Slowly catching up with Android. Does all the stuff I mentioned above plus more


----------



## vemma4success

Oh sorry Dunan. Yes you can either have income direct deposited or receive a paper cheque. Whichever you choose. Once you choose to join up I can send you over the $1000 training videos that are free to us as A team members


----------



## ramalakshmi

currently i don't have interest to invest money for work from home.


----------



## vemma4success

ramalakshmi said:


> currently i don't have interest to invest money for work from home.


No problem. Good luck to you


----------



## dunan

Thank you for your honesty....my wife is also a top tree cherry picker here in a very similiar set up.......same kinda health related product......coming home soon so will be interested in your product...


----------



## vemma4success

Ok Dunan. Sounds great. Let me know if you or your wife have anymore more questions and I will get back to you guys asap. Have a blessed day


----------



## newmanrick

kindly send me the detail of the project if there more projects avail for home work . at newmanrick402 @ yahoo . co . uk


----------



## vemma4success

Hey Dunan. Did you get a chance to look over the info for vemma?


----------



## dunan

Yes but briefly...its very similar to our one...just tell me if the product was to be promoted abroad what would be involved....?


----------



## vemma4success

dunan said:


> Yes but briefly...its very similar to our one...just tell me if the product was to be promoted abroad what would be involved....?


Hello Dunan. You would promote the product most likely similar to the one you are working with now. There are many avenues with vemma as we not only have the antioxidant vitamin formula. We also have our vemma enriched energy drink that not only has the energy in it, but also has 90 essential vitamins and minerals in every can. Also our very popular Bod-e weight loss program is just starting to be the go to weight loss product in the states so it is only a matter of time until it gets popular abroad. Also a vemma product that is for kids called NEXT which is a daily supplement so kids 2-12 can get their vemma vitamins as well. So the sky is the limit. You can promote to people from 2-100 years old. People that want to lose weight and people who just want to feel better with all the essential minerals and vitamins. There is endless amounts of training and support with or team so you are never on your own. We help you to your success. Check it out and try the products and then if you love them which you will we can get you making money your first week. Talk to you soon. Www.vemma4nutrition.com


----------



## vemma4success

Hey Dunan. I forgot to mention to you. Here is a quick video that will really help you get a grasp around what we are doing and how we are running the business. It will ask you to fill out some info to see the very informative video inside the website. Just name and email etc. It does not go to anywhere but myself for my records. If you want to just go ahead and put some bogus info in there if you are worried about giving out your personal info. I assure you it only goes to me though. Landing Page Lets talk soon


----------



## mifinfojune

I really wanna a full-time job and a part-time job, of course, working at home is better.


----------



## sophiehallowes

I think working at home is a great advantage for those Mommies who wanted to stay at home with their children at the same time earn extra money.


----------



## vemma4success

I agree. Best home business around. My team and I researched over 100 stay at home companies. Over 25 weeks and $30k to come to a conclusion. Vemma! Please view the videos on both pages of site Vemma video


----------



## ritu

mifzal said:


> I have some jobs for you. If you are interested, please let me know


Please let me know i am very eagarly waiting fror your rePly

ritu


----------



## rebeccaf

I knew I shouldn't have looked but why not - thought I might see something real and not spammy scammy mlm and network marketing ...


----------



## vemma4success

See the problem is a few companies have our bad tastes in people's mouths about network marketing but they are legitimate and profitable business. It's just like any business. See when a company decides to go big with their company they have a few choices. Spend a ton of money and market it to get out to the people...our they can set it up and structure it like network marketing and then you have the people build the company for you and you pay them in return very generously. It's sad that people are so close minded about network marketing. It truly is the industry of the future and is making successful entrepreneurs everyday


----------



## rebeccaf

Quid Est Veritas? | Vemma is a Scam and Multi Level Marketing Doesn't Work
it's just sad. sad,sad,sad. Acn anybody?


----------



## vemma4success

So because some numb nuts that can't spell and probably won't amount to anything says vemma is bad then everybody should jump on his ship and sink to the bottom as well? Thanks disgruntled lazy people don't faze me.


----------



## rebeccaf

Tom Hanger - A financial planning student's online CV.: Vemma Pyramid Scheme
None of your posts are about anything real, your journey to Australia, visas, nothing about Australia. It's all an effort to sell this. Truly sad. ^ like you can spell, nice grammar.


----------



## vemma4success

rebeccaf said:


> Tom Hanger - A financial planning student's online CV.: Vemma Pyramid Scheme
> None of your posts are about anything real, your journey to Australia, visas, nothing about Australia. It's all an effort to sell this. Truly sad. ^ like you can spell, nice grammar.


Congratulations Rebecca. You found another "person" who knows nothing about Vemma or cant tell a pyramid scheme from a hole in his $%#. I know Shawn personally and he is an amazing guy. Him and his wife in fact are making an awesome income with Vemma. He actually got 3rd degree burns over most of his body when he was younger in an accident. He and Emily are very involved in their church and surely are not some scam artist out there trying to take your money. If people want to be close minded and work for a boss their entire life for a mediocre retirement then please by all means go for it. But if you really want to change your life then people need to step out of their comfort zone a bit and find something that will truly bring them lasting income...and in now way screwing people our of money. Theres a big difference between scamming someone out of their money which Vemma does not. So tell me this because if Vemma was a pyramid scheme they would be shut down right away. Why is it that Vemma has been in business since 2004, has won over 19 branding and advertising awards, Our CEO has won the American Business Association Stevie Award 7 years in a row along with many other awards from the ABA. We are a 100 million dollar company and projected to double that by 2014.

Thanks also for somehow determining that I do not live in Australia. I guess you are as smart and knowledgable as these "wise" people (and I say that lightly)as your references to.....well actually nothing, but nice try. Vemma is an amazing company and because a few bad seeds and disgruntled lazy people make false claims will not hinder my success with Vemma in any way. Thank you and please stop harassing myself and the other people looking to make a great future for themselves with your nonseense and irrelavent claims. God bless

"If you depend on your company to take care of your retirement, your future income will be divided by five. Take care of it yourself, and you can multiply your future income by five." -- Jim Rohn


----------



## vemma4success

vemma4success said:


> sdkfjsdfkj;


----------



## rebeccaf

*yawn*

http://zinzinotruth.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/the-myth-of-income-oppurtunity.pdf


----------



## rebeccaf

Omg yawn..... .. crickets.....


----------



## rebeccaf

In Conclusion: Please be aware that in this forum, your audience may be people for whom English is a second language, may have never heard of 'MLM' or 'NETWORK' marketing, may not have the resources to do the necessary research to find out if this is a workable, do-able thing, and may not be able to understand, or research, the compensation schedules of said types of marketing. and/ or of the the math involved in determining said compensation schemes. Please don't flog these things here.


----------



## vemma4success

rebeccaf said:


> In Conclusion: Please be aware that in this forum, your audience may be people for whom English is a second language, may have never heard of 'MLM' or 'NETWORK' marketing, may not have the resources to do the necessary research to find out if this is a workable, do-able thing, and may not be able to understand, or research, the compensation schedules of said types of marketing. and/ or of the the math involved in determining said compensation schemes. Please don't flog these things here.


That would actually be a great thing for these people because then they will get a chance to make great money and have the life they have always wanted. And never got burned by one of the bad companies out there like you so somehow it gives you the right to think they are all like that. Network marketing is the business of the 21st century darling. Embrace it out get out of the way. It's a fact. Enjoy your 9 to 5. Also funny how yourself and every person you have mentioned to try to derail these people from am awesome company like vemma...has been promoting their own type of business to get people involved in. Pretty sad that we still have people like you Rebecca.


----------



## vemma4success

Also Rebecca. If we were this evil scam out to take everyones money like you and your 2 measely resources you used as ammo...which I found more comical than anything. If all this were true. Lets take a trip with your crazy head for a little bit. Yup we are out to steal everyones money and we all have taken the Bernie Madhoff training at one time or another. Hmmm..here we go. Seems I need to put a stop to your nonsense and ignorance at some point. Vemma been in business since 2004 and is Better Business Bureau A+ accredited all the way across the board. We have gone from 100 million dollars in sales to well over 225 million in less than a year. We are the official drink of the Phoenix Suns, Phoenix Coyotes, Charlotte Bobcats and we have our own Nascar racing team. The world renowned Dr Oz uses and promotes our products every day. Darren Hardy...Founder of Success Magazine is a leading speaker for our company. As well as Bob Proctor, the famous personal development speaker. Bob Proctors wife is actually part of our company. Chris Powell who is on ABC hit show Extreme Weight Loss uses our products on the show. We have expanded to over 52 countries. NOW Rebecca...why would these famous people and large sports enterprises jeopardize their reputation if Vemma was some scam out to take peoples money?! Hmm well thats because you do not have a clue Rebecca, and the few laughable resources you have tried to put on this forum to try to FOOL the people who want to take control of their lives is down right disrespectful. It is sad that a few bad apple companies in MLM have ruined it for the great companies that CHOOSE to use Network Marketing as a catalyst to grow there business out of the gate, instead of using massive advertising campaigns to promote their business like Red Bull, Monster, etc. So please Rebecca honestly stay out of this conversation unless you have something nice to say because you are only making yourself look bad because you have NO clue what you are talking about. Here are a few other resources to basically further Trump your sad rebuttals.

5 time Stevie Award from the ABA Vemma(R) Honored as a Five-Time Stevie(R) Award Winner in 2013 American Business Awards(SM)

Vemma Awards Vemma Awards

So in conclusion. Until you can come up with a "valid" reason and not a bunch of disgruntled people who are lazy and fail and would much rather blame the company then themselves, then well talk. But please do yourself a favor and stop trying to convince these people of something that is not true for Vemma. Some people want to have that financial freedom and not be a slave to theis boss. Vemma allows people to do this. Thank you everyone for reading this. Landing Page


----------



## Rhianna Holmes

There are many factors you have to take into consideration, I agree. It has to be "for you". I know some people that prefer to get out of the house everyday. I had been searching for the right work at home opportunity for ages before I found the right one and got myself set up and full-time. But I love it! It is good to have social groups with like-minded people to interact with also. I think it is also a fantastic idea for stay at home mums!


----------



## gaintstar

I think this kind job is true, because our company is also looking for the salesman that can work in the home and sale our usb flash drives. IF there's someone that are interested in working home and sell our usb flash drives please contact me. you can search by google with the keywords flason and will find our website flason electronic co.,limited.

and you can contact us about how to sell usb flash drives on the interenet. we will teach you how to find customer and how to quote the price. we will give you a basic price for the usb flash drive, like 2GB KD021 model is 3.3USD, and you sell it to the customer you find 5.6USd, there will be 2.2USD for each unit, if you sell 1000pcs(it's easy to sold to the company that need promotional gifts). you will have 2200USd profit. the money can send to our account and we pay back the profit to you, or you can collect money from customer and just pay us 3300USD cost and we will produce the goods for you and send the goods to you by DHL express.


----------



## MariaAnderson

i for one is working from home - but not selling anything, not by clicking advertisements or whatever job that lets you wait for days before getting your paycheck lol

I'm a virtual assistant - virtual since it's online - anyways any online job is good as long as you earn money and not the other way around. You just have to read and understand what you're joining and be smart.


----------



## euleep

I would like to know the details. thanks


----------



## rebeccaf

?!! ? head in hands.......


----------



## rebeccaf

Omg you can't help it if your are dumb.... from senior member to junior members posting about nothing but their 'opportunity',,,,,, meh...


----------



## rebeccaf

also I fink it great working home form option 0-o


----------



## petrpopescu

*Bitcoins*

I suggest bitcoin mining...The bitcoins value are on the rise so investing your time on that is definitely worth it


----------



## alllena679

*Hey*

how we can earn money from Facebook??please tell me


----------



## YouniqueWithBabs

I have found it to be very successful working my home business online. It takes making sure you focus on your business and working it still like a full time job outside of the home.


----------



## wahmse

I have been working from home for over 8 years. With that said, it does take focus, commitment and showing up for work. It took me a while to be disciplined enough to work my own business like I would for an employer. So easy to get side tracked.


----------



## WillBeavis

Working from home is a good option.


----------



## syd10

Working does require effort & discipline. Also the income may not be steady.

Working from home can be very rewarding, as it allows you to save time, to spend more time with your family and to work flexible hours. Also, you can save on commuting expenses. http://kmd-solutions.com/work-from-home-online-jobs/


----------



## WillBeavis

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## sandieb

syd10 said:


> Working does require effort & discipline. Also the income may not be steady.
> 
> Working from home can be very rewarding, as it allows you to save time, to spend more time with your family and to work flexible hours. Also, you can save on commuting expenses. Work From Home Online Jobs


Thank you.


----------



## macysstorage

you can earn money from facebook thru online selling and promote your e-commerce webpage.


----------



## syd10

macysstorage said:


> you can earn money from facebook thru online selling and promote your e-commerce webpage.


These days, many promote their businesses via Facebook.


----------



## southafricanstooz

I'm listening?


----------



## stevemattress

Working at home may sound really great but in fact it's really difficult. You should think about it carefully before you decide. Many people may find it attractive but in a year or two will see the the drawbacks of always being at home.


----------



## northwesterninstitute

Working from home is a growing trend in today's society as it provides families with a little more work-life balance. Yes, you can earn decent money, however, you will need to put in the hard work initially. The investment will come later on.


----------

